
Show HN: Emoji usage on Reddit - dylz
https://badcode.pro/blog/emoji-usage-on-reddit
======
rory096
>NatureIsFuckingLit: 0.0%

Something's up here. That subreddit requires users to post emojis.

[0]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/natureisfuckinglit/wiki/rules](https://www.reddit.com/r/natureisfuckinglit/wiki/rules)

~~~
dylz

        10.0.4.15:6379> get "total_comments:NatureIsFuckingLit"
        "57"
    

is what I get in terms of all comments made, weirdly enough - was it (heavily)
active in Oct?

~~~
TacticalTable
It was created VERY late into October

------
iagooar
Looking at the differences of emoji "styles" across different platforms /
systems, I wonder how many misunderstandings happen every day because of this.

It's clear that a lot of times, people (me included), rely on very tiny
details of an emoji to express our emotions accurately - this is lost by a
huge margin once you have different interpretations of the same emoji. Heck,
even when Apple changed the look & feel of the emoji on iOS >=10, I had a hard
time using some of them, because they would not express precisely the same
emotion / meaning that they used to do.

------
Mao_Zedang
6.28% of /r/the_donald use the racist frog, no surprise there. /s

------
geowwy
Thes most interesting part of this is the skin tone emojis. /r/gaming is a
pretty diverse community apparently

~~~
wingerlang
How do you think they are used? Is there some statistics about it?

The few times I do use it, I just pick some random color with no thought put
into it.

~~~
adiabatty
It's super important to some people, but I go for the default unnatural skin
tone these days.

------
runnr_az
That's really interesting. I've been struggling with how to choose example
emojis for my emoji domain registration engine [https://xn--
qeiaa.ws/](https://xn--qeiaa.ws/). I was working from an older article on
Twitter emoji popularity from 538, but this is something I'll definitely dig
into. Thanks!

~~~
gkya
I detest this punycode thing and all this unicode domain name thing too.
They're difficult to input, and when they are not, they are some random xn--
qeiaa which does not mean anything and makes me fear clicking. Why would
anybody with a sane mind would use an incomprehensible and untypeable domain
is beyond me, given also all languages today have a latinisation of some sort,
and most languages use latin alphabet anyways. And WRT emoji domains, well,
that is a joke.

~~~
seszett
I still don't really understand why we had to use punycode for this instead of
plain UTF-8?

Unicode domains are nice, because it's always frustrating to have to misspell
words just to make them fit within ASCII for no good reason (other than
technical) but it really should have been handled in a better way, both on the
technical side (punycode is ugly and scary for everyone) and the
administrative side (it's actually not that difficult to handle phishing or to
semi-automatically attribute domains with accents to the existing owners of
the equivalent domains without accents, for example, at least for most
European languages).

~~~
gkya
«semi-automatically attribute domains with accents to the existing owners»

But this is no good, as in many cases accented and not-accented words mean
different things. In italian àncora means anchor and ancòra means still, why
would àncora.it (say a big company producing naval anchors) get the rights to
own also ancòra.it (which could be an interesting name for a blog, a political
journal, etc.)?

~~~
seszett
That's the _semi_ part. I know there are some collisions, but for the most
part there's no problem. It's really not that difficult to check with a
dictionary, a national registry of companies, and contact the owners in case
of ambiguity.

------
chrismcb
What is considered an emoji for this experiment?

~~~
dylz
[https://raw.githubusercontent.com/mathiasbynens/emoji-
regex/...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/mathiasbynens/emoji-
regex/master/index.js)

I think most of them should be caught by it if not all, at least the new
skintone-stacking ones worked.

------
Animats
Ubuntu needs fonts with more emoji to display this.

~~~
heinrich5991
Firefox ships with emojis to fix this. :)

~~~
Animats
I'm running Firefox 50.0.2 on Ubuntu 14.04 LTS. No emojis in the parent
article display.

~~~
vacri
FF50 on debian testing has all the emojis, but chrome on the same machine only
has half of them (none of the coloured ones). Weird.

------
systik
Member Emoji Analysis?

~~~
skiman10
I 'member!

------
skeletonjelly
Sweet. A web page 66961 pixels high.

OP maybe you could put some content behind a dropdown selector or something?

~~~
dylz
Thanks for the feedback, sorry about making mobile devices sad. Do you mean
something like having an input box to type in a subreddit or emoji to search
for, or something?

~~~
skeletonjelly
Sorry forgot to reply. Yeah something like a select input to only display a
single subreddit's stats. I think I'm in the minority so not worth changing!

------
dan1234
Interesting that the most used emojis are generally positive, regardless of
the sub.

